# Where to buy true 50w HID bulbs?



## lotsalumens (Feb 2, 2005)

Can anyone suggest a source for true 50w HID bulbs? I gather from the information posted in these forums that they should be brighter with a 50w ballast than an overdriven 35w bulb. 

Thanks very much for any info!

cfb


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 2, 2005)

I don't think there are any. HIDs are made for cars and are all 35 watt.


----------



## lotsalumens (Feb 2, 2005)

Ah but indeed they do make a 50w bulb and it's called the MPXL-DL50. Here is a site that has the Philips spec sheet on it:

http://www.nuconverter.de/assets/2/mpxldl50.jpg

cfb


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 2, 2005)

I believe markdi just got one and plans on modding it into a Thor.


----------



## lotsalumens (Feb 2, 2005)

He did but there's been no word where he got it. I see them listed on atlantalightbulbs.com but they want $390 each which is absolutely insane. I am modding a couple of Thors myself and with what I have invested in ballasts I figure I should get the right bulbs.


cfb


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 2, 2005)

If indeed it's a true 50 watt HID, then why does its life go down and color temp also change with respect to the 35 watt HID??? Sounds very very suspect to me. Sounds very characteristic of a 35 watt bulb being overdriven to 50 watts.


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 2, 2005)

If indeed it's a true 50 watt HID, then why does its life go down and color temp also change with respect to the 35 watt HID??? Sounds very very suspect to me. Sounds very characteristic of a 35 watt bulb being overdriven to 50 watts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. Eh, I don't know.


----------



## lotsalumens (Feb 2, 2005)

Hmmm...excellent observation! I originally heard of this type of bulb through this forum. Folks said they had a higher lumen output at 50w than an overdriven 35w bulb, but perhaps it's basiclaly the same bulb (??)


cfb


----------



## lotsalumens (Feb 2, 2005)

I just emailed a supplier who has some, but candidly wrote me back that although the 50w bulbs are twice the price the ouptut is only about 2% brighter than an overdriven 35w bulb. Doesn't sound like they are really worth it.


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks for the updates. Although I still hope there will be a 100 watt HID soon, that would be great. If they indeed are making a 50 watt HIDs, then a 100 watt HID can't be that far off.


----------



## lotsalumens (Feb 2, 2005)

Well if you want more power how about something like this? It's a 150w Osram HSD bulb. With the right power supply (it takes 97v) you could make a killer spotlight. There is a whole world of HID lamps outside of the automotive type.


cfb


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 2, 2005)

If I was gonna go that high with the voltage, I'd probably skip that and jump to the 2000watt incans. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## lotsalumens (Feb 2, 2005)

Heck at 2kW I'd go arc. Never found glowing wires too interesting. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 2, 2005)

So, that's about 30 lithium cells or so? I agree, glowing wires aren't that intersting, but for portable lights and 12-24 volts, what else can we do?


----------



## markdi (Feb 2, 2005)

to find a good deal on a mpxl - dl50
I spent a lot lot of time searching and emailing people.
I would have never known about the dl50 if I did not get a spec sheet with my 2 dl35 bulbs(3600 lumens at 35 watts vs
3200 lumens for a 85122)
I also asked what the lumen maintenance and lumen output was on a overdriven(to 50 watt) 35 watt hid bulb.

the majority of responses was around 4500 lumens
and some of the responses indicated that there were undesirable color shifts.

maybe the colorshifts are not a problem with spotlights 
because no one ever puts enough time on the bulb to notice.

I di not know I am a novice.

any way 2% is 2% I will take it

here is a email I sent to the people I got the ballast igniter and bulb from.
-------------------------------------------------

isn't it warm in ----

it is freezing here

I feel a little better - sorta

my lungs may stay inside my body

I belong to a flashlight website and some of the other members want to know where I got the ballast and bulb.

I am sure I got a fantastic deal from you.

I will only tell them if it is okay with you.

thank you again

Mark Dikeman
---------------------------------------------------
I emailed this about 15 minutes or so ago.

I may not get a response untill sunday or monday.

but I may get a response tonight or ttoommoorrrroww.


If the response is positive I will devulge all.

sorry about the context and spelling but I do feel verry miserable. 

I have not been this sick in years.

my next light in the far far future 

will be a 10 watt hid mag light

if I get in on a group buy or something.

I have a friend who has a new turbo and intercooler from a volvo and I want to turbocharge my w41 ho quad four in my grand am.

I am sure 320 hp would make me smile.


so I have to quit buying flashlight stuff for a while.

Mark D.


----------



## markdi (Feb 3, 2005)

It's a 150w Osram HSD 

too kool

I am too sick to think but what would be the easy est
way to power that bulb.

some sort of regulation would be nessasry


----------



## -Virgil- (Feb 3, 2005)

*Why you should use the DL-50 rather than D2S @ 50W*

There's a very good reason the DL-50 is better than a D2S overdriven at 50w. Take a look at the spec sheet. 40bar pressure when hot. If you still can't figure out why the DL-50's glass UV shield is larger and made of toughened hardglass...!

Let's talk about "undesireable" color shifts. What are we calling "undesireable"? I don't see anything "undesireable" about the color of light emitted by my DL-50s running off Xenlight 50w ballasts.


----------



## markdi (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Why you should use the DL-50 rather than D2S @ 50W*

color shift ---

I meant 35 watt hid bulbs overdriven to 50 watts

not 50 watt bulbs driven at 50 watts.

my dl50 is a d2s style bulb (d2s base)

I am sick so maybe the context of my post is wrong - sorry


----------



## markdi (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Why you should use the DL-50 rather than D2S @ 50W*

okay here is the response I got to my email.

---------------------------------------------


We gave you a special deal these will be the prices for future orders:

Ballasts will be $135.00 for the 12V 50W
DL50 Bulbs $95.00
Igniter $35.00

We also will be launching an internet commerce site at
http://www.hvision.biz that will have detailed information on all the
products.

Regards
John Car
Hypervision
----------------------------------------------------

the 24/50 watt ballast is a xenlight ballast

the only other 50 watt ballast that I know of is the kenrad.

seems like a good price for everything.

sorry I was not a little faster.

http://www.xenlight.com/ballasts.html


----------



## markdi (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Why you should use the DL-50 rather than D2S @ 50W*

so Scheinwerfermann(I hope I got that name right) do the 50 watt bulbs change color temp
or look funny when running at reduced power at 24 watts ?

will the ballast ignite the bulb in low power mode ?


----------



## lotsalumens (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Why you should use the DL-50 rather than D2S @ 50W*

Thanks for the info Mark! That makes that ballast & igniter $30 cheaper than the current pricing on the Auerswald(sp?). 

cfb


----------



## markdi (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Why you should use the DL-50 rather than D2S @ 50W*

265.00 including the dl50 bulb ballast and igniter.

how much do phillips 85122 35 watt 4100k d2s bulbs usually cost ?
around 40 bucks new on ebay.

I think it is a lot nicer ballast.

I would have paid 265.00 for the dl50 bulb alone if that was the lowest price I could find.

I just had to have one.

I am a flashaholic.

why why why


----------



## markdi (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Why you should use the DL-50 rather than D2S @ 50W*

I just aimed my vector hid at a large solar pannel about 15 feet from my vector.

after connecting my dmm to the pannel I turned on the vector.
large power supply connected in parallel with internal battery.
it took 6 minutes for the voltage to stabilize. my room temp is 70 degrees f.

40 degrees outside hmm


----------



## markdi (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Why you should use the DL-50 rather than D2S @ 50W*

I will have to see how long it takes my hid thor to warm up.

the thor is brighter but the vector is kooler

it weighs under 4 pounds now

5.25 inch reflector

1 hr 20 minute runtime

it has good balance because every thing is mounted as low 
and as close to the handle as possible.

the xenlight ballast would have fit inside the case of the light but the black aluminum ballast looks kinda kool
it is mounted flush with the back of the light.

but a 5300 lumen(at the bulb) hid sleeper vector would be kool

all I need is a white piece of plastic to make a new battery door - to get rid of the hole.

or a new vector.

sorry I am still kinda sick and bored


----------



## -Virgil- (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Why you should use the DL-50 rather than D2S @*

[ QUOTE ]
*markdi said:*
do the 50 watt bulbs change color temp
or look funny when running at reduced power at 24 watts ?

[/ QUOTE ]

Beats me. This ballast doesn't have a reduced power mode, and I want to run the bulb at 50w, not 24w.


----------



## markdi (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Why you should use the DL-50 rather than D2S @*

are you sure your ballast does not dim.

the xenlight xls/xlr 50-12 ballasts are dimmable using a 1k resistor and the control wire.

good for battery operated portable operation.


----------



## twentysixtwo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Why you should use the DL-50 rather than D2S @*

Markdi - which Vector are you using?
Any pix?
I'm thinking I'd like to have a smaller HID than the THOR whic, at 12 lbs, is really a pig.


----------



## markdi (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Why you should use the DL-50 rather than D2S @*

it is a 100 watt(40 watt now ha ha) with a removeable battery - 2 million candle power(ya right)
blue and white colored 

h3 bulb

great now I do not know the model number any more.

the sticker is gone

a hid thor has a brighter better beam.


----------



## markdi (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Why you should use the DL-50 rather than D2S @*

mine is the older versionof this

http://www.hitches4less.com/spsp2capo.html


----------



## twentysixtwo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Why you should use the DL-50 rather than D2S @*

very nice. I saw the exact one at Home Depot and was wondering to myself whether there was room inside for abulb and ballast.


----------



## markdi (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Why you should use the DL-50 rather than D2S @*

mine is a different shape - the rear of the case is flatter and bigger.

I do have a picture but I would have to email it to you.

I will take it apart and take a picture of the guts some time soon but right now I am having to much fun annoying every one with it


----------



## twentysixtwo (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Why you should use the DL-50 rather than D2S @*

I know the feeling ;o My neighbors must be tiring feeling like extras on the set of COPS.

Here's the Home Depot "Husky" spotlight. 100W h3 bulb - I assume you had to chop the reflector to get the HID bulb return wire through?

Note the depressions on either side of the handle.

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US/diy_main/pg_diy.jsp?CNTTYPE=PROD_META&CNTKEY=misc%2fsearchResults.jsp&[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=ccdjadddkkkdggjcgelceffdfgidgll.0&MID=9876

Husky is HoDe's House Brand, looks like they're mostly Vector products

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US/diy_main/pg_diy.jsp?CNTTYPE=PROD_META&CNTKEY=misc%2fsearchResults.jsp&[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=ccdjadddkkkdggjcgelceffdfgidgll.0&MID=9876

Was you


----------



## markdi (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: Why you should use the DL-50 rather than D2S @*

can't find the pictures

the only mod to the reflector was cutting a notch
for the return wire on the bulb.

I have a picture I could email it to you.

why does this thred scroll from side to side ?


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Feb 13, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
HIDs are made for cars and are all 35 watt. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not by a thousand kilometers. Automotive is a tiny subsector at the bottom of the HID market. High intensity discharge lamps are the backbone of commercial and industrial lighting and are used for everything from warehouse to stadium lighting.

1000 watt metal halide HID bulbs are readily available and will put out 110,000 lumens (no typo) at 3700K with a CRI of 65. This will maul any incan one cares to throw at it.

For more practical flashlight applications, however, it would be worth looking at high pressure sodium HID bulbs. These are the bulbs used in orange streetlights. Low wattage HPS bulbs will run on a modest 55 volts and will put out around 80 lumens per watt.


----------



## cheesehead (Feb 13, 2005)

LOL,

Yup you're right, I was just thinking flashlights. Um,... but,... perhaps there have been a few CPF members that have considered creating a 1,000 watt HID light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif, but realized the ballast and then AC-DC converter would be too large /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif.


----------

